# Being single and wanting to be married...



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

...then being married and wanting to be single again.

Sounds like a play on words I know but I know that I went through it and over the last few years I have heard the conundrum vocalized by seven or eight folks ranging from teens thinking of being married to a couple in their 70s who both partners said if it wasn't for the kids, they would have divorced decades ago but now they are both too old to live alone and although they really don't love or like each other , they at least know each other well enough to tolerate each other until one of them is dead and the other can start giving what they have to the kids and grand kids before they are dead and the kids start fighting over what little is left.


At the same time I have known both singles and married folks who lived happily with their choice of lifestyle for decades.

Even though I went through the gamble of life and ended up in the 60 to 70 percent of failed marriages and stayed single after waiting until my mid 30s to get married and know many in the 40 to 65% of stable marriages according to various surveys, there are only three things I have clearly figured out.

The first is when I first wanted to entertain the idea of marriage, I noticed so many out of high school marriages end in divorce within a few years and waited until I took the gamble , the second is that the reason marriage survey results can total anywhere from 75-80 percent to as high as 120% is that in the case of failed marriages, most don't have both partners inclined to make them fail, It only takes one.

Third unless society returns to the days of family arranged marriages often with contracts, the bizzaro mathematics of relationships will continue on .


What brought this to my mind again today was first this morning a 19 year old kid asked my opinion of if I thought he was too young to ask his GF to get married as he was helping me do some welding to tandem axle a pick up bed homemade trailer.

During the conversation he said he was afraid if he didn't marry her, he would lose her and all I could tell him was if he was thinking that , he was already taking the first step in the direction of divorce either because of his own uncertainty , family cattle prodding or in worse case, partner manipulation.

When he asked me how to know which, all I could suggest is that he try to investigate each aspect and eliminate the ones he felt comfortably eliminating and if he eliminated enough to leave him interested in marriage, lay his bet and take the gamble.

I also pointed out that if the only reason he was thinking marriage was not losing her, the odds were against him from the start.

As we finished cutting and welding the trailer, he looked at me and said "Maybe people aren't meant to be married" and all I could tell him was I didn't know but if he decided to propose or get married, not to do it on Valentine's Day because if he does and it fails, it sullies the day for any future relationships he might have.

He laughed when he asked me how I knew and I told him when my ex and I split, she married the guy behind me on the 14th and her husband after him whom I know , told me that after just two years married to her, the Valentine's Day issues were the trigger that made him start deciding that giving her their mobile home and he taking the fifth wheel camper and go back to the single side was his best option.

People and their romantic decisions can be so complex that it's funny but at least I have a long bed pick up bed trailer with tandem 14 inch wheels on it for $50 labor to him and the rest of the truck to sell for scrap and he has $50 for his next date night.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When I fell in love were 18 & 20 and we were both waay to broke to get married! As a result we could not marry for 2 years. MAN that was a very long courtship!

It is also one reason, I think, that our marriage has worked out. We got most of the big problems worked out before we got married. Because every couple fights about some things, and at age 18 and 20 it is a lot easier to get over your mad and be reasonable if a person has a chance to go home and cool off before they see their loved one again. Teen years can be emotionally volatile!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe it is generational. Older couples seem to make it work. They keep it simple.

I am friends with an 80 year old couple. they met when they 14 and have been together ever since. my friends grandparents where high school sweethearts and stayed together until the husband died in their 80's. 

one quality I notice these older couples have is that they work together, don't sweat the small stuff, they try not to be selfish, and most of all they keep it simple.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You gave the boy good advice.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Daddy was 23 years older than mom when they married in 1939. Second for him, first for her. 

Different times, different ways. 

I used to think I'd never want to be married, jaded and cynical about such things. Now, the loneliness and emptiness is getting to me. No one wants a woman my age, though. We're not seen as desirable. Hurts. 

Read what the young girls are saying on their profiles on the online dating sites. Yeah, I'm back on POF. Sigh. They are so beechy and demanding, "I want" "I don't want" and so forth. A young guy would be smart to run far and run fast from someone with that sort of entitled attitude. There are ways to say what you are looking for without sounding like some evil shrew. 

My profile doesn't have any "I don't want" in it. That, providing someone answers that interests me, will be discussed in later communication. 

Do you guys and ladies think you only fall in love one time in your life, or do you think it can happen more than once? I am trying to figure that out. Has it happened to you? Can it happen?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I think you can fall in love many times. 
Don't worry about your age, just go after mature guys.
A mature guy will not care about your age.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Been married, had kids got divorced & survived... Have been in love many times BUT only real serious love 3 times in my life. 

1st one, I was young and going Army, so that was that... 
2nd one I married and well, she had other plans including murder.... 
3rd I am with now and she is the absolute bomb ! You know that saying the 3rd time is the Charm well... IMO true in my case. IF ONLY I HAD MET MAGGIE 30 Years Ago ! Dang it all to hell as I am now in my final zip around the block with little mileage left. 

It's hard top describe when you KNOW that he/she is the right one for you but things will click. Don't confuse LUST for Love but if it is a Good Match, you'll have both in ample quantity & it will last ! Being able to trust each other implicitly without question or worry is the key to success... If trust, security, faithfulness are ever questioned then it's time to take a serious inventory & deep consideration.

Did we move in together ? NO
Are we the same age ? NO she's 12 years younger BUT remembers the space race like I do, so we know what was.
We are building our homestead (base) which we operate out of. She travels globally and I still do some field work.
We chatted, talked and got to know each other for over a year before we even met face to face... I was in NO RUSH FOR ANYTHING... 
What was important is that we have common values & views on many issues and enough difference to keep it interesting but without conflict. We have never ever had an argument or yelled even at each in 6 years... Yelling across a field does not count. We BOTH come from European families with Old World Values, Education and general attitudes. 

In the current "Instant Rice Society" culture that pervades it's likely better to not bother getting married and going through all the phooey just to make some folks a pile of cash and end up with a debt pile as a starter. Everyone wants everything Right Away without being concerned if it's good or not for you (instant rice) and if something get'
s too difficult, toss it and get a new one (disposable thinking) rather than work at it. Most only want the easy simple ride but when the going hit's bumps they run, evade or blame the other... BUT they have never seen mom & dad work through the good & bad times and come out better afterwards for it... They do not see 20, 30, 40 year marriages - OMG How can anyone do that, they say... (mostly because they don't believe they or the other would have the attention span & intestinal fortitude to last that long... ) You know what... she's in charge of the accounts, investing properties & assets etc because she's great at it and it stresses me out PLUS when I do finally kick off - no hassles, taxes, stresses or any governmental bull phooie to complicate her life.

I guess I am lucky as Mag's is not only a lovely & attractive woman, she is a Medical Professional & University Professor who speaks multiple languages and is one of the gentlest people I have ever had the pleasure of knowing.

Maybe in the 21st Century it's time to have "Contracted Time Limited Marriages", so you get married and have to renew every 5 years, if you don't renew you can then just file a Marriage Termination by non-renewal resulting in a no fault split. Assets that the individual brought it stays theirs, assets obtained collectively under partnership to be divided equally 50/50 with the other having the option to buy others stake. Any children that result will have Full & Equal Access to both Bio-Parents and child support is to be divided EQUALLY. Spousal Support / Alimony would no longer apply on Non-Renewed marriages. _Let the lawyer's chomp on them bones LOL_


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Alice Kramden said:


> Daddy was 23 years older than mom when they married in 1939. Second for him, first for her.
> 
> Different times, different ways.
> 
> ...



I sent you a PM!!


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

PM back atcha, Laura! Thx.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

City Bound said:


> Maybe it is generational. Older couples seem to make it work. They keep it simple.
> 
> I am friends with an 80 year old couple. they met when they 14 and have been together ever since. my friends grandparents where high school sweethearts and stayed together until the husband died in their 80's.
> 
> one quality I notice these older couples have is that they work together, don't sweat the small stuff, they try not to be selfish, and most of all they keep it simple.




Lol perhaps it's because to be a couple with 65 years together you have to be in a older generation ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice Kramden said:


> Daddy was 23 years older than mom when they married in 1939. Second for him, first for her.
> 
> Different times, different ways.
> 
> ...



I have a young acquaintance of about 32 just moved his new gf in with him. 
She's 68 
And no she's not the sugar momma.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

See........This is exactly why God made puppies.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Marriage? OMG! Food, fun, friendship, okay!! A classy lady somewhere between retired professional caterer and casserole lady would be fine. Lots of casserole ladies, but not many professional caterers around, though.

geo


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Alice Kramden said:


> No one wants a woman my age, though. We're not seen as desirable. Hurts.


I don't think that is true. But it might be time to re-wrap the package. Change the marketing theory, and evaluate appropriate product placement. Sometimes you just need to make a few changes to the packaging so they will stop and take a careful look at the value hidden inside.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, I lost about 80 lbs, my hair is now down to my shoulders and still red, and I move and get around like I was 30 or 40. 

It's the face. Wrinkles and sags from losing all the fat in my cheeks. It's called Butterface--everything is nice BUT HER face.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Not a thing wrong with that picture. 
Not a thing.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Alice Kramden said:


> Well, I lost about 80 lbs, my hair is now down to my shoulders and still red, and I move and get around like I was 30 or 40.



Is that a Winchester Model 12 (On the top shelf).........???


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Remington 1100 12 gauge auto. Won it in a raffle for $1.00 back around 1980.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Alice Kramden said:


> Remington 1100 12 gauge auto. Won it in a raffle for $1.00 back around 1980.


NICE......like the smile and the socks. Maybe add a dress just for the contrast........and the caption: "Ready for Anything"


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

You are a very pretty lady Alice.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

(Blushing) Why thank you whistech. No one has ever said that to me. I am flattered.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, so far 38 guys have clicked "Meet Me" which does me no good, I don't have the upgrade to see which ones. Bout that many have looked at my profile. And, about that many have sent very deep and involved messages such as "Hi", "Hey", and one even asked if I would come over and cook for him. Oh, another asked if I would like to ride the motorcycle to Alaska with him "if we hit it off." 

Oh, Lawd! Is this the craziest thing? Is this what you other ladies get in the way of responses? I am going "whhhaaaaaatttt?!"


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Alice, my folks got married in Feb 40 after dad turned 21. Dads first. Moms 3rd. First died cause of war related injuries, possibly gas, 2nd was a drunk.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Alice Kramden said:


> Well, so far 38 guys have clicked "Meet Me" which does me no good, I don't have the upgrade to see which ones. Bout that many have looked at my profile. And, about that many have sent very deep and involved messages such as "Hi", "Hey", and one even asked if I would come over and cook for him. Oh, another asked if I would like to ride the motorcycle to Alaska with him "if we hit it off."
> 
> Oh, Lawd! Is this the craziest thing? Is this what you other ladies get in the way of responses? I am going "whhhaaaaaatttt?!"


There is a tab that says "people who want to meet me" you can click on that and see who they are. However, I figured that if they didn't actually write to me they were just clicking "yes" to get to the next photo.

If you like the profile of the "Hi's" and "Hey's" nothing wrong with writing back a short note thanking them for viewing your profile and asking something fairly non-commital such as "I see you like music. Any particular genre?" Or "You like being outdoors? What is your favorite thing to do? Hiking? Hunting?... " and so on. 

It is my opinion that men are much worse writers, by and large, than women and often need a fair amount of encouragement to open up. It also seems to me that they are "testing the water" to see if you will respond. It is surely as uncomfortable for them as it would be for us to have our advances ignored. Particularly as many of them feel that it is the man who should make the first move. It rather depends on how much energy you think you want to expend on them.

Go over to cook for him? LOL. I suppose he *might* have been joking. But if I am invited over, I expect *him* to be cooking for *me* - at least the first couple of times.

Anyway I am sure that most of us had quite a few of those responses. Goes with the territory. The saying about kissing a lot of frogs seems apt in this context.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

The "Meet Me" thing is for the ones who pay, otherwise you can't see who wants to "Meet You." 

Most of the guys are just simply not appealing to me. They are not what I consider nice looking or anybody I'd want to meet. Sounds shallow, doesn't it? I know the type guy that appeals to me, and he has to have that something or I cannot be interested in him. Two or three did, I messaged them. Two sent one reply back, nothing since. One wanted me to friend him on Facebook. I told him I don't do Facebook, so I guess that was a killer. 

I am almost afraid, at times, to agree to see a guy. I have never dated and do not have the experience needed to cope with the interactions. I just don't know anything. 

Then, I think of this horrible alone-ness for the rest of my life. Spring is barrelling in, I want to go motorcycle riding, (But not to Alaska!) and have someone to talk to, to listen to, and to hang around with that will fill that emptiness. Springtime is dangerous, urges and emotions come out with the flowers and sunshine. 

Guess I was the first to know...my guy I've been crazy about for 25 years got married last night. He texted me this morning. They just took off and got hitched. The emptiness just got even emptier, if that is possible. Guess my crying towel is going to stay wet for a while. 

I lose, again. **Sigh**


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Alice, I pulled my profile down.

You saw my profile. Straight forward, to the point, no room for "I wonder if she meant....." Nope. It was straight up, no chaser.
And I still had crude messages.....(insert GIANT eye roll)

I am firmly convinced that 99% (please note, I left 1% for those who actually meet someone) of online interactions are 'fakes, scams, psycho's, chronic daters, married, addicts, children in men's bodies".

I have chatted with a few gentlemen (who were new to online dating) and they said that the females were "chronic daters, gold diggers, party animals, druggies, psycho's, or completely hung up on their ex".

No thanks. I don't need the drama.
Spring is on it's way, and I have a yard to turn into food. 

WHEN I feel like I want to have a companion, I know I will find him when I volunteer.
Habitat for Humanity.
Red Cross
4-H

I don't know if you have house pets, I have 2 JRT's that are my little life savers!!
Studies show (and I am living proof) that when you love on your animals, that it releases the same happy chemicals in your brain as hugging a human..........

The 'guy' that you were crazy about.....did he know it? Did you tell him?
If 'yes' then that was a crappy thing to do to you by texting you.
Not cool at all.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Gee, I must be one odd duck. Post Divorce, I was single for several years - just needed the time for me and the kids. I met my current GF through some online work which she was doing for her University (no dating sites or any of that). We were initially just talking about the work, then that became a friendship and we "chatted" about things in general... 2 years later we thought, wouldn't it be nice to meet BUT I was extremely hesitant and another year passed and we continued to chat which became daily... then Magz travelled up here for a work related conference and we decided to meet in person.... We have been together now going on 6 years ! Sometimes it can be months between us seeing each other as we are in two different countries but we are working on that and with luck she'll be immigrating here soon and then things will really get going.

I suppose my point is, that anything that is worthwhile takes time and rushing to be with "someone" just to not be alone can lead to a lot of unpleasantness. I don't know about these dating sites like POF or Match but I have known a few people who met via such services and it was great for them, other's who discovered nightmares... I lost a friend to AIDS because he met with a gurl that gave him the "gift" - turned out she was predatory doing that and infecting people. Maybe that's why I stayed away from those sites and meeting people that way.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Laura, hate that had to happen to you, and I agree with your assessment of the majority of guys on these dating forums. There are a FEW, a FEW who are real, legit, and honestly searching. I had thought that being in the age group I'm in, there would be someone real, and there still might be. I will wait a little while. 

You notice things. The same guys pictures have been up for over a year. Probably longer. You wonder what they look like now. You notice the ones you might be interested in are online for hours. Obviously, they have found someone to talk to. You notice one in particular has disappeared for a few days/weeks. So, they must have found a ladyfriend. They pop back on for a few minutes, probably checking their mail, then are gone again. You see these things and you wonder. 

Okay, my friend and I have been texting each other, phone calls, too, for the last several years. Yes, he knew how I felt. I foolishly wrote him and told him stuff that I now realize I shouldn't have. We would text for hours. Somewhere along the way, about this time last year, he met his lady. 

Lots of stuff in between, but he told me he'd started dating a very nice lady. It was at this point I realized he did not find me attractive or desirable, that he considered me his Friend. So, I was "Friend Zoned" which was better than nothing. 

We still talked, texted, and I went up to the motorcycle club to take pictures, he said it would be okay for me to come up. I met her there. She was nice to me. Evidently he had told her we were old friends from work. I was adult, nice, and friendly, too. I do not do "Drama." 

I could tell just from watching them that this one was special to him.

His little dog finally had to be put to sleep a few weeks ago. He was 20+ years old. It was very hard for him. He had sent me pics of the little fella, he loved that dog more than anything. He cried. I sent him a picture frame I found with a saying on it, when they opened it, he cried again. The saying: Thanks for everything...I had a wonderful time. He put it up on the mantle, next to the dogs ashes. He had him cremated. 

We have continued to talk and text, especially political stuff. He has my birthday in his calendar, my number in his phone. I tell her "hey" when I text him, I am trying to be respectful. He told me about a month ago they were going to get married. I told him I'd figured they would. So, they took off to Gatlinburg and got hitched yesterday. He and she have invited me to come up and go out to dinner with them one day, and I accepted. 

It is a rather unusual situation, but I will roll with it. I may really be his only female friend, we are so much alike in how we think, what we believe, what we like, etc. We worked together years ago, it took a couple of months of being around him for me to realize, WHAM, this is THE ONE. I never breathed a word. Work, and romance do not go together. I just stayed in the background and watched, listened, and fantasied. 

This is the third marriage for both of them. He is 57, three adult kids, good job, drive, ambition, extrovert, alpha male, good looking, good hearted, emotional. I don't know much about her. He has a good background, his family was well-to-do, and had considerable social standing in his city. He is an expert on Harley-Davidson, used to be a test rider for them. To me he is the most wonderful man I've ever known. He is as smart as I am, maybe even smarter. Not to brag, but he tells me I am very intelligent. He likes my stories I have written, and has submitted one to Easy Rider to see if they will run it. He has been places, seen things, met people, and he is incredible. Yeah, I fell in love and it stuck. First time, only time. 

When you have found perfection, it is awfully difficult to find anything close. I look at those guys and wonder. I wish they would put up better pics. Smile. Let me see your eyes, your face. I've pictures of my friend (for lack of a better term) and his blue eyes, oh, those blue eyes. That grin he has. His persona. If these guys on the dating forums would show a smiling, look into my eyes pic, they would do better. 

You know, it's kind of funny, not haha funny, but the other. I am looking for a guy and wanting another just like him. Won't find that. But, I feel like I am doing something bad by looking at other men. Don't like that feeling. It's almost like I am cheating on him, and we are not together so it can't be cheating. Mixes me up. 

At any rate, he talks to me and texts me still. Nothing out of line, nothing she could not read if she wanted. I send him hugs and have a pet name I call him. It's like the old Patsy Cline song "She's got you," -- She's got him, and all I have are words on a screen. That's the way life goes.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Just be careful. There are a lot of hitters out there of either sex. Some just want an easy mark for a way out their own mess and some just want. 

I've been very careful and have met a few very nice gals around the USA. After spending some innocent face to face time of at least a week wherever, none have led to commitment. That has always been mutual honest decisions. We have parted as friends well met and moved on. As far as I'm concerned, major babes all.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't anyone take this very personal.......But you'all do realize that you are all bat'spit crazy. Now me, I have my moose, so I may be just a wee bit not right in the head; However, at least I am not crazy like you'all.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There isn't any magic. It's simply a way to meet a lot of people , not a lot different than strolling through a convention or carnival.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Alice: you have already wished away too many years on this man. It is time to let go. If you only look for men who appear to be like him you are guaranteed disappointment because they will not BE him and you will blame THEM for that. Perhaps it is time to reassess what you want and like, and why.

Yes, Spring is just around the corner so dust off those cobwebs and kick up those heels. Have fun. Spring clean your mind and your life.


----------



## Nom_de_Plume (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't think there is a particular formula to a successful marriage (besides what does success even mean? still together? Don't hate each other? still head over heels?)
I don't think it matters, if you dated for years before getting married or only knew each other for 3 days. I've seen both types of marriages work.

For example, my husband and I met and started "going steady" in 1984 It's now 2017 and we haven't shot each other... so is that success? I don't even know.
I think the biggest thing you can do for yourself, is be yourself, don't expect the other person to "complete you" be a fully functioning person in your own right and find someone to be a partner with. Even then, there is an awful lot of luck involved. Illness, severe economic disaster, death of an offspring, addiction, depression. Anything can throw it off the rails.... I think I had a point I was trying to make here, but it's nearly 11pm and I've lost my train of thought :huh:


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Next time someone says They want to meet but send a photo 1st.. 

Before Morning Coffee 









THIS is what They'll be like after the date









Pictures are worth 1000 words, so they say...... LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

N I always clicked NO when browsing with somebody I wasn't interested in.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> N I always clicked NO when browsing with somebody I wasn't interested in.


If it was someone I *might* be interested in I clicked "yes" or "maybe". If I knew there was no way in Hades I would want to meet them I clicked "no". I figured the more "yeses" I clicked the bigger the pool became. Most were unproductive, many went no further than a few on-site messages. A few went to emails and fewer yet to texts or phone calls. I used these increasing filters to decide who I would really like to meet in person. It worked for me. I did meet several very nice men and had some pleasant dates/meetings. Sometimes it is about being open to new friendships. Sometimes it is just pure, dumb luck.

I am currently in what I hope is a long term relationship. Things are looking good so far. He has met my family and we are planning on a long road trip later this year so his folks get to meet me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

in FO I only got to choose Y or N


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> Don't anyone take this very personal.......But you'all do realize that you are all bat'spit crazy. Now me, I have my moose, so I may be just a wee bit not right in the head; However, at least I am not crazy like you'all.


3 months of being cabin bound with sourdough fumes will get anyone thinking clearly for sure.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey everybody, I've been chatting with a nice guy on POF. Just an ordinary guy. He messaged me twice in the past month, so decided to give it a chance. He lives about an hour away. Yall keep your fingers crossed, 'K?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Alice Kramden said:


> Hey everybody, I've been chatting with a nice guy on POF. *Just an ordinary guy.* He messaged me twice in the past month, so decided to give it a chance. He lives about an hour away. Yall keep your fingers crossed, 'K?



What is an "Ordinary Guy".......??? Does he have an "Ordinary Sister" that is available.......???


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Ha ha, Sourdough, you funny! :spinsmiley:

Ordinary in that he does not have toys (boat, motorcycle, sports car, jet ski) is retired and rather low key in his description of himself. Has a little dog. Not strikingly handsome in his pics, wears glasses. Easy to talk to. 

Right now, it seems good. 

I got scammers, and a few slightly (well, not so slightly) suggestive messages, deleted soon as I read them. 

Have messaged several guys with no luck. This one may be a nice guy to keep around as a friend.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Seems odd a man over 16 doesn't have any toys.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup. I got lossa toys.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

We had a great time. First date today. Spent about 5 hours together, nice guy. He's a farmer, too Bill. So, I bet he has a Farmall or John Deere somewhere. And, a woodworking shop. So, there are toys, just different kinds. Yeah, we had a really nice time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Good for you. MUCH EASIER a woman finding a farmer than the other way round dangit.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

You're looking good Alice K, no butter face there, I too have an 1100, but I prefer my 870's..


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

2nd date tonight. Supper, a little shopping at the Thrift Store, ride around, go to his place. Very nice. Woodworking shop full of tools, many items in his house he built himself. Beautiful workmanship. Nice guy, I like him. Got a little dog, cute as pie. 

Hey, I am enjoying this. Bill, he's got 40 acres of soybeans and corn. Lives way out in the country. I haven't seen what he's got stashed in the big building yet, enough room for most anything. 

Night yall, it has been a long and busy day.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

WooHoo, Alice. I am so glad you are having a good time. You deserve it.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Keep up the good work , Alice..


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U lucky Gal. Good luck to you.


----------

